# صناعات بسيطه فى المنزل



## boggy (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*صناعات خفيفه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لو فى حد محتاج صناعه مثل كريمات البشرة او انواع الشامبوهات او المنظفات الصناعيه او تركيبات لطرق ازاله البقع من الملابس والاقمشه او معاجين الاسنان ومزيلات العرق ورئحه الفم او الروئح او طلا الاظافر ومزيلاتها او اصباغ الشعر او الزيوت العطريه مثل المسك او العنبر او الياسمين وغيرها يكتب ونشاء الله اقوم بالرد باذن الله


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويكون في عونك مادمت في عون اخوتك 
بس ياريت تكتب ان شاء الله


----------



## xspeeder (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ارجو منك يا باشا 
1- مزيـــــل بقع الدم الجاف العالق في الملابس .. و يزيله ازاله تامه 
2- مزيــــل بقع جميع انواع البويات الزيتية المائية و غيرها
3- مزيــل الحنــــاء 

و لك جزيــــل الشكر يا باشا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## boggy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*طريق ازاله الدم من*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ اولا شكرا اخى ميدو لتذكيرى 
طريقه ازاله الدم انشاء الله

ينظف الدم بالماء الدافى فورا
يمكن معالجه اثار الدم بماء الاكسجين (3%)
فى حاله وجود بقعه صفراء تعالج بمحلول ملح الطعام
يمكن استخدام عصير الليمون فى ازاله اثار الدماء
والله الموفق انشاء الله


----------



## boggy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*يوجد بعض الحلول لهذه المشاكل انشاء الله*


الدهون
القطران
الزيوت
الشمع
صدأ الحديد
عصير الفواكه او عصير بعض النباتات المختلفه وخاصه بقع المانجه والبطيخ
الشيكولاته او القهوه او الكاكاو
الدم
اللبان
الاعشاب اليانسون الحلبه المغات
ايس كريم كريمه
احمر الشفاه
مانيكير الاصابع
الحبر السائل
الحبر الجاف
حبر المطابع
الميركركوم
الشاى
العفن الملابس
البويه
العرق
والله الموفق


----------



## xspeeder (28 ديسمبر 2013)

للاسف يا باشا كل المواد دي استخدمتها و لم تفعل اي شيء


----------



## boggy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

والله هذه التركيبه الى اعرفها


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

الله الموفق


----------



## HAKIM201089 (25 يونيو 2018)

هل تملك فكرة عن الصناعات الطبية؟


----------



## HAKIM201089 (25 يونيو 2018)

هل تملك فكرة عن الصناعات الطبية ؟


----------

